# A single man is like half a pair of scissors



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I just came across this quote from Benjamin Franklin, "A single man is like half a pair of scissors." While there are a number of unique situations, men in decent to solid marriages usually contribute more to society than their single counterparts. This is in no way meant to criticize the contributions of those who are not married, but instead highlights the importance of marriage. In their book _The Case for Marriage_, Linda Waite and Maggie Gallagher talk about how married men and women are happier, healthier, and have better sexual relationships when compared to those who are single. Excelent book on the importance of marriage.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is that true for women are they also a half a pair of scissors.

it seems to me most famous men who contribituted to society had wives how took a back seat to them and acted as total support for them to accomplish what they did.

Ben included 


my point being that with womens lib its a different ball game now.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I seriously LOVE and admire Ben Franklin , all of his contributions and his brilliant mind, but I guess he was a real womanizer. At least the documentary I watched sure painted him as such. I guess he never even officially married Deborah Read, but had a "common Law marraige" cause her parents never consented. 

I know this is isn't about Ben though. 

I'd feel "half' if I wasn't married, in search of my other half , I just know ME all too well. It is something I deeply desire in life that has given many emotional rewards and bucket loads of fullfillment, my cup is overflowing. My husband "completes" me. He has said on many occasions... I am his other rib. Many would say this is not healthy I suppose, that we need to be happy within ourselves. It's not that we aren't, we just know what makes us "tick". 

But I will admit, when we both met in our teens, neither of us was a "whole", but 2 semi lost kids, a bit dysfunctional in different ways, and we made a beautiful thing. Together, we completed each other. I don't think I would be who I am today without him and I know he would say the same- about me. 

Not so sure HE contributes more to society though! But is he happier, does this play out in what type of FATHER he is, what type of worker he is , his overall attitude in dealing with others ? .... absolutely. Does this contribute to our mental health, our physical bodies.... even Doctors would say it does. Even our sex lives - this is healing to our emotional well being in so many ways.... how we feel about ourselves, knowing someone in this world loves us THAT much, wants us, depends on us and our presence brightens their world & they desire to give us pleasure on top of all of this. Can words express what THIS can do for our spirits in day to day living ? 

But it all depends on what a person WANTS out of life. Some have no desire to be tied down, they have a LUST to roam, meet new people, see the world, get into new things, Some people see marraige as a ball & chain, for them they shouldn't marry- or what if the majority of their existence is traveling for thier jobs, should they marry & leave their spouse alone to raise the children near half of their existence? I would find that suffering. I would not be happy in such a marraige. 

I bet they contribute plenty to society if they have a mission or a calling to fight for though.

But that is just ME. Friends couldn't fill that gap for me, neither could my children. God is great, but I would still be lonely. I love having my other half. 

I was just talking to a single guy friend on FB last night, he is 30 now, and he admits he is NOT happy living the single life. He wants the whole package, but hasn't found love yet. 

I do feel the majority want that, even if admitting it is a very "vulnerable" thing to do.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Isnt half a pair of scissors just a knife?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't run with half a scissors. You'll fall.....on the other half and put an EYE out!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Riverside MFT said:


> While there are a number of unique situations, men in decent to solid marriages usually contribute more to society than their single counterparts.


In what ways?

I just don't see it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

